# EOS 6D Review - Real World



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/eos-6d-review-real-world/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/eos-6d-review-real-world/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Review of the EOS 6D

</strong>Photographer Michael Stringer used the new Canon EOS 6D at a wedding and thinks it’s a terrific camera. Below is his review and showcases the high ISO performance of Canon’s little full frame camera.</p>
<p><strong>Some of Michael’s thoughts

</strong><em>“In a nutshell – the 6D is a smaller, lighter and cheaper version of the 5D Mark III if you photograph static (or slow moving) subjects. Handling is different (to the 5D III) but mostly fine and easy to get used to especially if coming from a Canon 60D or similar. Image quality is excellent and predictable and noise at high iso is extremely well controlled and film-like. The build quality is very good – it feels solid but not surprisingly a step below the 5D III. WIFI and GPS are useful additions depending on your needs.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.michaelstringer.co.uk/blog/?p=52" target="_blank">Read the entire review</a></strong></p>
<p><em><strong>Canon EOS 6D for $1999 at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZ8U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZ8U&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/26833/product_name/Canon+EOS+6D+Digital+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tnargs (May 15, 2013)

More and more users keep reporting how much they enjoy and are satisfied by the 6D.

It just goes to show how an excellent camera cannot be seen beyond its specs by the spec sheet nazis who wanted to leave Canon as soon as it was announced.


----------



## Sporgon (May 15, 2013)

tnargs said:


> More and more users keep reporting how much they enjoy and are satisfied by the 6D.
> 
> It just goes to show how an excellent camera cannot be seen beyond its specs by the spec sheet nazis who wanted to leave Canon as soon as it was announced.




+1

I seem to remember that when the 70-300L was announced there were howls of derision, but have now turned into grunts of respect.


----------



## insanitybeard (May 15, 2013)

tnargs said:


> More and more users keep reporting how much they enjoy and are satisfied by the 6D.
> 
> It just goes to show how an excellent camera cannot be seen beyond its specs by the spec sheet nazis who wanted to leave Canon as soon as it was announced.



How true. I'd like to upgrade to the 5DIII from a 7D but it's just too expensive for me at the moment. There are times when I'd miss the 7D's performance if I went to a 6D, but maybe keeping the 7D and getting a 6D as well would give me the best of both worlds. Certainly the 6D should be a fine landscape camera, which is what I do most!


----------



## Ladislav (May 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > More and more users keep reporting how much they enjoy and are satisfied by the 6D.
> ...



I have both 6D and 70-300L and I use them together. Both are excellent performers. I didn't regret those purchases any single second.


----------



## sunnyVan (May 15, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > More and more users keep reporting how much they enjoy and are satisfied by the 6D.
> ...



I have had the 6D for a few months now. Everything about it in the review is true. I haven't used the 7D before. Instead I came from the 60D. I find the AF spread deficient. I thought I would be okay with it if it worked similar to my 60D. But the focus points don't spread out as evenly due to it being a larger sensor. I dont shoot sports but it's a pain shooting kids when they move a lot. I'm learning to live with this. But if you come from 7D, I'm afraid it'll be harder for you to adapt. I'm actually thinking of getting a used 7D as a secondary camera so that I could use the 10-22efs plus take advantage of the crop factor in certain situations.


----------



## insanitybeard (May 15, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> I have had the 6D for a few months now. Everything about it in the review is true. I haven't used the 7D before. Instead I came from the 60D. I find the AF spread deficient. I thought I would be okay with it if it worked similar to my 60D. But the focus points don't spread out as evenly due to it being a larger sensor. I dont shoot sports but it's a pain shooting kids when they move a lot. I'm learning to live with this. But if you come from 7D, I'm afraid it'll be harder for you to adapt. I'm actually thinking of getting a used 7D as a secondary camera so that I could use the 10-22efs plus take advantage of the crop factor in certain situations.



Sorry, perhaps my previous post did not make it clear, I already own the 7D so to go full frame but to keep the performance of the 7D the 5DIII would be the obvious upgrade. The issue is cost- the 5DIII is double the price of the 7D in the UK! Therefore keeping the 7D for performance and getting a 6D for landscapes and the general FF benefits may be a better bet for me.


----------



## CTJohn (May 15, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > tnargs said:
> ...



I have had a 7D for a couple years and bought a 6D a month ago as an addition. I love the fast frame and reach of the 7D for birds/wildlife. What's blown me away is the high ISO performance of the 6D. I never realized how much flexibility it adds. Even 3 stops higher than the 7D, the 6D's noise is much more attractive. I'm headed to Yellowstone next month, and look forward to getting the best from both of my cameras.

By the way, I have a 70-300L as well, and it's superb with both camera bodies!


----------



## mdmphoto (May 15, 2013)

I've owned a 7D since shortly after it debuted and I love it, performance-wise. Past iso 1000, results are iffy, and depending on the content I may find myself doing lots of pp to realize a decent print. I've owned a 6D for around two months now and I am thrilled with iq, dr, and high iso shots compared to 7D. I still love my 7D; they are different tools for different purposes. In good light the 7D is fine for whatever, but when the light's not great the 6D shines. Additionally, the 6D has superior dr that is always evident. DoF is easier with the 6D due to the ff sensor. AF, fps, are certainly better with 7D. With this combination it will take something monumental, I think, for me to move to 7D II whenever it comes.


----------



## wsheldon (May 15, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> I have had a 7D for a couple years and bought a 6D a month ago as an addition. I love the fast frame and reach of the 7D for birds/wildlife. What's blown me away is the high ISO performance of the 6D. I never realized how much flexibility it adds. Even 3 stops higher than the 7D, the 6D's noise is much more attractive. I'm headed to Yellowstone next month, and look forward to getting the best from both of my cameras.



I use a 50D for birds/wildlife, but my experience with the 6D has been the same. I'm blown away by the IQ and high ISO performance and it is opening up new avenues of photography. I seriously lusted after a 5D mark III for the AF system and ergonomics, but I just couldn't justify $1400 more than the 6D, particularly without the GPS/Wifi (which I _do _use). I think a 2-format kit is a very practical compromise if you have the lenses to support it.

I'm also pleasantly surprised how much I like the build and handling of the 6D, considering I have large hands and I've used the joystick for 10 years on a 20D and then 50D. Canon did a solid job designing this camera for the intended purpose (travel, landscape and portrait shooting).


----------



## mgkaplan (May 15, 2013)

I had a 7D from close to the date of its introduction through December 2013. I purchased my 6D on 12/1/12.

Once I began using the 6D, I realized that its image quality and high ISO capabilities were so far beyond all of my other bodies (7D, 60D and 5D2) I immediately disposed of the other bodies. 

There is no question that the 7D is very responsive and is a "machine gun." 

The compromise today, however, is image quality and noise. Prior to the 6D, it was not a problem for me. But knowing what I am capable of doing with the 6D has changed my perspectives.

Today I shoot with a 6D and 5D3. Canon continues to raise the bar. I know that this will continuing to be the case in future generations of cameras.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 15, 2013)

Good, balanced review here that I agree with. Most of you know that I am pretty fond of the 6D (I now own two). I thought I would share this little nugget since it came up in this article and was repeated in the Q/A on the bottom.

Just as a point of information for those who have recently got a 6D or are considering one. One significant difference from the 5D line in terms of operation is the zoom functionality. I found it a little difficult at first, and still on occasion lapse into the other way of trying to magnify. The 6D actually has a good, logical system after you make the mental switch. To magnify, hit the zoom button and then you can use the scroll wheel near the shutter to zoom in and out. It actually is smoother than button mashing, but it is very different from other bodies and takes some mental adjustment.


----------



## CCY020 (Jun 10, 2013)

The possible 70D was the main reason why I've registered my self on canonrumors, but after a few months...I just got irritated because of all the delays and predictions/rumors. Eleven months ago, I received my first DSLR as a gift: Canon 1000D/Rebel XS, with a 18-55 and 50mm 1.8. 

But last week I decided to develop myself with a "good" camera. I know, a expensive camera doesn't mean that you'll automatically shoot photos which will go all over the world. But I do want a camera that has better focus, more dynamic range and quality, less ISO noise etc. 

So you can call me crazy for spending € 2.5K in 3 days...but now I own the 6D and I'm really motivated to improve my skills and to educate myself!


----------



## silvestography (Jun 10, 2013)

CCY020 said:


> The possible 70D was the main reason why I've registered my self on canonrumors, but after a few months...I just got irritated because of all the delays and predictions/rumors. Eleven months ago, I received my first DSLR as a gift: Canon 1000D/Rebel XS, with a 18-55 and 50mm 1.8.
> 
> But last week I decided to develop myself with a "good" camera. I know, a expensive camera doesn't mean that you'll automatically shoot photos which will go all over the world. But I do want a camera that has better focus, more dynamic range and quality, less ISO noise etc.
> 
> So you can call me crazy for spending € 2.5K in 3 days...but now I own the 6D and I'm really motivated to improve my skills and to educate myself!



I'm also very interested in the rumored 70d. I shoot primarily concerts and currently just have a 600d/t3i, so the high ISO greatness that is the 6d has always been attractive, but the fact that my even t3i has a better AF point spread than the 6d has been deterring me. Even if the 70d performs a stop better at high ISOs and uses the 7d's AF, I'd be a happy man. I would be interested to see if anyone's used the 6d for concerts and what they think of it.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 10, 2013)

silvestography said:


> CCY020 said:
> 
> 
> > The possible 70D was the main reason why I've registered my self on canonrumors, but after a few months...I just got irritated because of all the delays and predictions/rumors. Eleven months ago, I received my first DSLR as a gift: Canon 1000D/Rebel XS, with a 18-55 and 50mm 1.8.
> ...



Get used to using center point and then recompose. I personally think it's faster than manually selecting the outer points. I never let the camera choose AF points for me, but it's just my preference. I upgraded from 60D to 6D. Cannot be happier.


----------



## CCY020 (Jun 10, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Get used to using center point and then recompose. I personally think it's faster than manually selecting the outer points. I never let the camera choose AF points for me, but it's just my preference. I upgraded from 60D to 6D. Cannot be happier.



Yup! I was already doing this on my 1000D, but with 6D...amazing !


----------

